# My First 20min Outdoor-slingshot



## smartin (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,

This is my first hand-made slingshot. It is made of plywood and takes just 20minutes .....it was made for practical use only (i didn't take care for it's beauty) and i had not many time.

The green Thera-Tube was my first slingshot-rubber, too - it can be very powerful when you use it double.

It gots a pull weight of 15,5 Kg (~34lbs), and i pull it just to the chin loaded with 1/2" steel-balls. It's also possible to use arrows with hunting-points for a distance of nearly 20m.

With the steel-balls, its strong enough to shoot through the wall in my kitchen







, an arrow penetrates a magazine with about 250 pages..... so i think its strong enough for hunting, too - but i have never tried this.










By now, i dont like it anymore (still, but not so much), because i know, that i can made more beautiful slingshots, when i take some time. I also don't like to take double-tube-rubber anymore (cause of the ugly rings at the slingshot) and will try flatbands or maybe black thera-tubes in the future.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice job you did. Just make sure those eyelets are well inserted and epoxied
into that wood. One busting out of there could be catastrophic on your face or
eye.


----------



## smartin (Sep 20, 2012)

its screwed and glued...


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thats quite a heavy draw, is it acurate


----------



## smartin (Sep 20, 2012)

hmmm.... i don't know.... i'm a newbie and i think i need much more training. But sometimes i meet my targets very hard....sometimes....


----------



## smartin (Sep 20, 2012)

PS: But i like the heavy draw... i had some options with longer or single tube-rubber and finished it with this option now.

Is a heavy draw automatically inaccurate?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Is a heavy draw automatically inaccurate?


... Depends on the user, i started out shooting heavy bands also. I didn't hit anything for couple of weeks. Then i found light bands were the way too go


----------



## smartin (Sep 20, 2012)

oh okay.... but i startet with a longer, single tube and now its double. I don't realize any differences in accuracy.... i still miss or meet the targets. Mostly i just aim too deep, but the direction is totally right.

So i think i just need more training, using a slingshot.... and i like it with powerful


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it's quite attractive in its own way. I rather like it. Good work, man.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like it to. Great simple shape but attractive. I am wanting to make one for myself already!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I like that thing. Imagine what you could do in a full 30 minutes!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks gorgeous, good for shooting and your biceps


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> I think it's quite attractive in its own way. I rather like it. Good work, man.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Lean and clean!! It's a good shooter.


----------

